# Ice Fishing, I'm ready



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Pretty cool
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DohOJVc2j6s#t=218


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

pretty awesome!!! I am itching so bad for some ice fishing, looks like about two weeks away and there will be a few more options.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Pretty cool! But 20 miles out on the ice!?? That's just crazy! the comment at the top of the page is pretty ridiculous too.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Ahhh! Can't... take... it... much... longer...:boom:

Cool vid!


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Hard to believe that back East they have been on ice since before Thanksgiving, the earliest that many can remember. I've been ice fishing in Utah for over 30 years and I've almost always been able to ice fish on some medium elevation lake (5,000 to 6,500 ft) by Christmas. Last year was my earliest ice fishing at a lower elevation lake 4800 ft on December 6th. With the forecast I might be on it before New Years.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

fishnate said:


> Hard to believe that back East they have been on ice since before Thanksgiving, the earliest that many can remember. I've been ice fishing in Utah for over 30 years and I've almost always been able to ice fish on some medium elevation lake (5,000 to 6,500 ft) by Christmas. Last year was my earliest ice fishing at a lower elevation lake 4800 ft on December 6th. With the forecast I might be on it before New Years.


There were several lakes with safe ice in Utah Thanksgiving week, but then it warmed up, there were a few that stayed frozen though. And I'm not sure where back east you are referring to, but I know Maine is having warm weather just like us.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Weather's been weird this year for sure. It froze up early in Wisconsin and Minnesota then a lot of places there had a thaw but they still have some ice. Out here in the Basin there isn't much that is capped and fishable without going up in the Uinta's. Matt Warner/Calder iced over early but then softened up too much for my liking. I'm not too concerned, I just opted to fish the Gorge in the nice weather, a good option, we caught several rainbows and pup macks from shore.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

fishnate said:


> Weather's been weird this year for sure. It froze up early in Wisconsin and Minnesota then a lot of places there had a thaw but they still have some ice. Out here in the Basin there isn't much that is capped and fishable without going up in the Uinta's. Matt Warner/Calder iced over early but then softened up too much for my liking. I'm not too concerned, I just opted to fish the Gorge in the nice weather, a good option, we caught several rainbows and pup macks from shore.


You just gave me an idea, not sure my wife will like it much though.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

:-o:-o:-oMaybe someday


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Can't wait for Strawberry to freeze much longer!!!!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

My wife keeps coming home and finding me sitting on a bucket in the garage holding my ice rod with a sad look on my face.:-cry: There's single digits in the forecast - who knows maybe we'll get some hard deck yet.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Mavis13 said:


> My wife keeps coming home and finding me sitting on a bucket in the garage holding my ice rod with a sad look on my face.:-cry: There's single digits in the forecast - who knows maybe we'll get some hard deck yet.


Are you sure that's why you are on the bucket? har har har


----------

